# Lieder in the Romantic Generation



## estheryu (Apr 2, 2014)

This is the first time I saw this forum.
I think here is a great place to talk classical music!

I have a question about the lieder in the romantic generation.
We all know that Schubert, Schumann and Brahms have many lieder, but I want to know the different or similar place between the three of them.
For example: In Schumann's lieder, the position of accompaniment is more important than Schubert's etc.

Thank you for your willingness to read my little question!!
(sorry, my English is not very well.....)


----------

